# Lateral Branch Block



## jessieindiego (Aug 21, 2009)

Would I use 64475 or 64450 for a lateral branch block at the L4 space?

The code does not specify medial or lateral just confused because a fellow coder believes I should use 64450, I feel I should use 64475.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello, 
Lateral branch blocks are usually injections for SI joint pain relief.
Can still go for 64475 if there is a mention of lateral decubitus in the medical record, since lateral decubitus position requirement more for facet joint blocks.

LM


----------

